# What to do?!



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG...............I woke up and looked out my sunroom window and there stood a purebred Dane and Dobie up the street in the middle of the street looking around as if they were waiting for someone to return! I was not dressed. I opened the window and tried everything to call them over. They started heading this way and I ran to get dressed. By the time I got upstairs and able to go out....they took off for the woods. I could not get to them fast enough. They were both limping. I have a feeling they have been running a long ways or dumped off out here in the country. I don't know what to do now. If I can find them I have no clue who to contact because our local shelter is a kill shelter! Uugh! They seemed to have on chokers. I just hope they are on their way back home. I feel awful for them. I just cannot find them now. It is soooo hot out there today too.......it is already 89 degrees at 10 am. The lake is their only water source today. Is there a rescue anywhere near my area that will come to the aid of animals like this if I should ever run into this circumstance again? Animal control would not even try going through the woods to look for them..........and if they did find them on the street........well...........

I decided to edit this because I have gone to look some more for the dogs and they are no where to be found. I am putting food out for them and water in hopes they return if they are hungry. If so I will contact the HS in the next county. I wish we had a real rescue for all- breeds closer in this county!


----------

